# Cave Terrarium needs Inhabitant



## Zeus515

Hey everyone, I'm new to the hobby and I really wanted to try my hand at making a custom vivarium that had a sweet cave area. Past that, I haven't figured out what to house in it. I was leaning toward a tailess whip scorpion (Tanzanian) because I think they're cool, or a GBB because I thought that a ton of webs mixed in with the stalactites and stalagmites would be awesome! However I wanted to ask before I put anything in it what people suggestions would be.

It's an ExoTerra 12"Lx12"Wx18"H. I realize that I've created a situation that will make it difficult to maintain humidity in the enclosure, but the top will have soil and some plants to help combat that problem and the bottom of the cave features a pool of water. There is also a passage between cave and the area on top where the plants will be (any suggestions on plants?).

In addition, I would like to ask what people would recommend using to "seal" the tile grout that I used while making this to ensure the Tarantula or critter would be exposed to any harmful chemicals. 

I've posted pictures of what it looks like so far and hopefully will get some progress on it tomorrow. Gimme some feedback on what you think! Criticism is taken best if it is constructive

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zeus515

Here are 3 more pictures of what I've done so far. Lemme know what you think!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MagicalLobster

That looks like it's going to be incredible. I can't wait to see the progression.


----------



## Zeus515

Thank you! I'm hoping to get more grout on there. maybe 2 coats to make sure it stays on there and hit any areas I may have missed. Do you have any constructive criticism for me? 

Thanks again!


----------



## 14pokies

thats really cool bro i cant wait to see it finished.. i saw an episode of nat geo that featured assassin bugs feeding on sleeping bats in a cave...a group of assassin bugs would look pretty cool in there..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RomanBuck

Seal it with polyurethane. Thats how people seal it for reptiles and it is safe but I would let it cure for a week or so.


----------



## Zeus515

Ill have to look into assassin bugs for sure. And as for the polyurethane I'll definitely do that. It'll give it a nice glossy shine to make it look more cave-y too, so that's an added bonus! Thanks!! I got to add more grout to it this evening, so it should be getting its first coat of poly soon! More pictures will follow in the near future.


----------



## Tongue Flicker

My assassin bugs will love it there. They will only eat ants though sad lol.. how bout some cave geckos or bent-toed geckos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeus515

Here is a bit of an update, I grouted more of the cave. still gotta do the pillar and some touch-ups as well as a little paint on the top where the soil will be. Thanks for keepin' tabs on this build! Again, any advice would be awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RomanBuck

I wish I would have thought of this! What about Giant Cave Roaches? (Blaberus giganteus) are really cool and I bet they would look great in the terrarium!


----------



## David VB

Wauw, that looks awesome!!! Nice idea, hope something neat comes in it


----------



## viper69

It looks very interesting, how'd you form the mites and tites? Is the purple stuff just foam board of sorts?


----------



## Zeus515

Thanks everyone! I used a cheapo foam cutter to cut the purple stuff (you nailed it, insulation foam from hardware store). then I made the grout a little more tacky than you would if you were using grout for its intended purpose.


----------



## numbat1000

That is really great!  I can't wait to see what it ends up looking like!


----------



## edgeofthefreak

B-B-B-BUMP!

Any updates on this, Zeus515?


----------



## DETHCHEEZ

That looks Awesome
Like zoo display quality awesome

Like every one else
Can't wait to see the finished produce


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

I wouldn't put a GBB in there since a fall would kill it. Maybe a whip scorpion? It might be hard for it to catch its prey though.


----------



## Tenevanica

If you're interested in roaches you could put giant cave roaches in there! The simandoa cave roach would be great too! If you're interested in arachnids then I would suggest the giant vinegaroon. I can get you a sight URL where you can  obtain these inverts if PM me. Again, _Mastigoproctus giganteus, Simandoa conserfariam,_ and _Blaberus giganteus_ would all look awesome!


----------



## donniedark0

I am dieing to see how this ended up. I bet it's all webbed up and has a creature lurking ! Hehe


----------



## Fyrwulf

Too bad Hemmirrhagus redelli isn't available, it would be perfect for this enclosure.


----------



## Zeus515

I know It's been an extraordinarily long time since I posted this, but I did finish it! Here are some pictures of the finished project!
I ended up going with the GBB. It's still in a smaller container and secluded in the top portion of the tank until it molts a few more times. I used tile grout (bone color) to make the inside of the cave and then used a polyurethane wood finish to seal it not only for moisture reasons but also to give it a cool slimy look to make it look more limestone-esque. I hope you like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

The question is, does the T use the caves you built?'

I think it came out pretty nice. The only thing I can't tell is the height inside the cave. If too tall, a fall could cause a T to die.


----------



## Zeus515

At the moment I feel like it's to small still. It's only about the size of a half-dollar all spread out right now and it would get lost if I even let it have free-roam of just the top part of the terrarium. So once it molts once or twice more ill let it have the top part of the tank, then eventually give it access to the cave below. I just don't want to lose it or have it not able to find its food. I should have a ribbon-cutting for the day it gets to have the whole thing though haha.


----------



## viper69

Zeus515 said:


> At the moment I feel like it's to small still. It's only about the size of a half-dollar all spread out right now and it would get lost if I even let it have free-roam of just the top part of the terrarium. So once it molts once or twice more ill let it have the top part of the tank, then eventually give it access to the cave below. I just don't want to lose it or have it not able to find its food. I should have a ribbon-cutting for the day it gets to have the whole thing though haha.



For that size Exo, I think should wait beyond 2 molts. I own GBBs and they grow fast, but a few molts it will still be too small for the top primarily for the reason you mentioned. It may not actually find food.


----------



## Zeus515

That's my exact concern as well. I'm gonna just wait and see and when I feel like its time i'll give it access progressively as I feel like it's big enough. Thanks for the input/confirmation of my plan!


----------



## JAG2469

That looks pretty freaking cool nice job nice to see something different


----------



## viper69

The other thing I wasn't sure of is does the opening to the cave system go down on a slant, like a burrow? Or will the T have to go through a hole and climb on the cave's ceiling/wall to make it to the floor? If it's the latter, it may not take to the cave because there's no building material for it to form a burrow. Granted it can form a tube w/web, but they like to have support in those cases. I think it's a cool setup, just not sure if the T will use it. I think I have had only 2 Ts take to whatever I made for them haha, fussy little guys.

The other thing and I can't recall if you are going to do this. I would light up the cave with blue LEDs, that give off a nice moonlight effect, like those moonlight bulbs for herps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

